# Casa Dorada special assessment!



## huskynut (Apr 30, 2016)

I just received this email from CD Medano Beach ... they want $770 from me to pay for what is essentially upkeep of the property that I feel should be done along the way with regular maintenance fees.   Any advice would be appreciated!!!!

Casa Dorada Los Cabos Resort & Spa is pleased to inform you the latest remodeling updates of the Property. 

We appreciate the relationship we have with our Owners and we know that you appreciate the time and comfort you have experienced on your vacation at the resort. The new image of the resort reflects the resorts natural surroundings both desertic and nautical with a modern and airy color scheme. 

In early November 2015 we began the remodeling of the property. Nowadays as many of you have seen, we have refurbished 90% of the units; in June we will begin the project to renovate the Penthouse units which will be concluded by late August. 

Room’s remodeling included stylish architectural design, novel furniture in patios and among other niceties are the unique decorative pieces in each room, dainty curtains, new lighting, LED TVs, padded beds and fine furnishings. 

In common areas for your convenience we have new elevators. 

We changed all the outdoor furniture including chairs and sun umbrellas at the beach and pool. We also thought about making your entertainment an outstanding experience by improving it with pool tables, tennis tables and games for children. We have also fitted up a new space for those who like reading and an outdoor landscaped walkway was recently completed to provide easy and comfortable access to the Beach club and Medano Beach. 

•	The B Bar has a new image and amazing style with brand new furniture, LED lighting, modern décor, oversized centered bar and large-screen televisions with a high quality sound.
•	For Pizza & Sushi we opened the Trattoria & Sushi Bar last year, it is located at the pool area. A coffee at sunset will be really enjoyable also, the restaurant opens until 8:00 PM.
•	A magnificent view to the Arch of Cabo San Lucas Bay can be seen from the Okianus Restaurant which has a new image with amazing style and brand new furniture.
•	At this time we are working on remodeling the Maydan Restaurant, it will be ready by the end of June. Our most important goal is to create a distinctive atmosphere and exquisite cuisine for you.
•	The exclusive 12 Tribus Restaurant will be renovated next July. We are working to make it a very special place for you, it will have a new image and environment with new furniture and equipment. 12 Tribus is a very good choice with a wide range of food options and excellent drinks.
•	The Saltwater SPA will have new areas, new furniture and equipment. This remodeling will start on July in order to provide to our Owners the SPA the services that you deserve.

We are including some photos for Owners who haven´t had the opportunity to visit the resort yet. 

Your cooperation for this project is essential. Therefore for the first time since we started our relationship 8 years ago we have established an additional fee. This fee "$770.00" will be for the equal amount of the 2016 annual maintenance fee. That means that for the period 2016 you will pay an additional maintenance fee. The amount will be according to the kind of unit you own. 

To show its appreciation, the resort is giving a bonus week to use at Casa Dorada Cabo Real and Casa Dorada San Lucas Bay when the fee is paid. Please call us for more details.

Payments can be made with personal check or credit card in US funds. Please contact GBS International Inc. Casa Dorada Members Service Department at 1-877-436-7232 from Monday - Friday 10:00 AM - 7:00 PM EST. 

Payment must be made before September 30, 2016. 

We appreciate your cooperation to fulfill your expectations. 


Best Regards,

Casa Dorada at Medano Beach
Member Services Department
1-877-436-7232
Monday – Friday 10:00AM – 7:00PM EST


----------



## ada903 (Apr 30, 2016)

They billed me a full year of fees for my biennial ownerships too - aren't they double dipping? It should be half for biennial use owners.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 30, 2016)

Yikes! I hope this is not a new tactic for Mexican timeshare resorts. This is the first time I've heard of this kind of assessment for a Cabo San Lucas resort


----------



## nazclk (Apr 30, 2016)

*Fees*

Hacienda Encantada has a "special renovation" fee every 5 years. It is basically double the maintenance fees.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2016)

ada903 said:


> They billed me a full year of fees for my biennial ownerships too - aren't they double dipping? It should be half for biennial use owners.



One would think. Do you pay only half your MF every year or do you only pay during your use years? If you pay only half each year, then they would be getting the other $770 from the other owner of the other half. If you pay only in your use years. That other owner would be getting a free ride since the special assessment won't hit in their use year.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 30, 2016)

Owners pay the full fee only in their use year.  They billed me for an odd usage the equivalent of the full 2016 fee that was billed to even owners.  I am sure they are doubling up and billing the full fee to biennial owners.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2016)

ada903 said:


> Owners pay the full fee only in their use year.  They billed me for an odd usage the equivalent of the full 2016 fee that was billed to even owners.  I am sure they are doubling up and billing the full fee to biennial owners.



So you own an odd usage where you would normally pay the full fee in 2017? This does seem like double dipping, but they probably just took the overall projected cost and divided it up by the number of owners. Sloppy accounting if you ask me. I would call or write to those that were behind the decision.


----------



## ada903 (May 1, 2016)

Yes that's the case. They won't care about complaints.



dioxide45 said:


> So you own an odd usage where you would normally pay the full fee in 2017? This does seem like double dipping, but they probably just took the overall projected cost and divided it up by the number of owners. Sloppy accounting if you ask me. I would call or write to those that were behind the decision.


----------



## huskynut (May 25, 2016)

*Looking at my contract ....*

I went through my contract with a fine tooth comb and nowhere is there any mention of their right to charge any special assessment.  This may be industry practice ...or so it seems from some of the posts here .... but contractually they have NO rights to do so.

Anyone up for some class action?


----------



## jules54 (May 25, 2016)

Don't know about class action suit?
Do know years ago I received a special assessment from a Mexican Resort I owned. Everyone who owned received it. This was not for hurricane damages more of a refurbish fee. Already pay an added fee every 5 years.
I did not pay the assessment. Some owners did. I did not and received a few added billings and than nothing further was heard about it.


----------



## oldbuyer (May 25, 2016)

If a right to access or a refurbishment clause is not in your contract then you might file a complaint with Profeco and tell Casa you will not pay the fee until/if Profeco rules it's valid. Profeco is typically useless but at least Casa will have to pay a large mordita to buy off Profeco but perhaps they will not collect against you until Profeco responds which is typically 6 months. 

Interesting Casa is owned by Questro one of the largest Mexican conglomerates. Thats a low blow even for them. There are no class actions allowed in Mexico so Casa owns the ball, owns the field and owns the ref!

Post a letter to the editor in the Gringo Gazette and that will warn folks considering purchasing at Breathless as Questro just opened that resort on the marina. I guess they want the Casa members to pay for their folly. Questro used to be a class company. I guess they are going a different direction. The only satisfaction you might get is boycotting their facilities. Here is what they own: http://www.questro.com/index.php/nuestras-divisiones-1


----------



## saabman (May 27, 2016)

oldbuyer said:


> There are no class actions allowed in Mexico so Casa owns the ball, owns the field and owns the ref![/url]



Class actions in Mexico were introduced as a legal remedy in 2010. Not sure how applicable to the RTU/Timeshare industry. 

http://www.jonesday.com/new_class_action_rules_in_mexico/


----------



## CaboTimeshare999 (Jul 22, 2016)

I am getting the same emails. I reviewed my contract and there is something in there about "special fees" however that is extremely vague. There is also a clause about them having to have insurance - I was just there and much of the improvements made were due to the hurricane a couple of years ago. I wonder what their recourse is if we don't pay it. Have you heard anything further? I hate dealing with GBS - they have been just awful.


----------



## asd52309 (Aug 10, 2016)

We are having these same issues with Casa Dorada and GBS. Our contract has that one very vague mention of "special fees" but has no mention of what these special fees mean... my big fear is if they are able to charge this to us now, what is to stop them from doing so repeatedly? Both my husband and I spoke with GBS at length, and they refuse to let you talk to anyone higher up and are pretty rude about the whole thing. They must be starting to receive some complaints because they are pretty good about pushing back on it. 

I've never even stayed at this resort... we always trade and go elsewhere! If anyone knows a way out of this, please let me know. We don't want to pay this without a fight, but I'm not sure what rights we have in Mexico.


----------



## nazclk (Aug 16, 2016)

*Fees*

I believe although vague, the "fees" were in the contract, and now they are assessing them. Timeshares in the states also impose special assessments, and there is nothing you can do about them in the states either. Timeshares are the same all over.


----------



## sschonberg@aol.com (Aug 17, 2016)

Just got a call from GBS...asked if I knew about the special assessment... which I did not know about.  GBS referred to an April email which I never received.  I asked that it be resent, and I still have not received it.

I objected to the special assessment, said that I could not afford to pay it, and asked what would happen if I didn't pay it.  The agent said he didn't know, but that there might be a fine assessed next year.


----------



## CaboTimeshare999 (Aug 30, 2016)

*GBS may be changing their tune*

My latest message from GBS stated that it was OPTIONAL and that they hoped I would participate in the special assessment (or whatever they called it) and there is a bonus week with priority booking (whatever that means) if I did pay it. They probably got a lot of push back and threats for the assessment - the contracts are likely not enforceable - if you read it it's all kind of ridiculous. Anyhoo, it seems it's optional and there won't be repercussions for not paying. 

Has anyone heard anything the same or different?


----------



## huskynut (Sep 9, 2016)

*They ultimately waived the special assessment ....*

as a "courtesy" .... ain't that special!

Now I'm onto their increases in Maintenance Fees .... but that will be in another thread.....


----------



## Karen G (Sep 9, 2016)

huskynut said:


> as a "courtesy" .... ain't that special!
> 
> Now I'm onto their increases in Maintenance Fees .... but that will be in another thread.....


Thanks for letting us know. Hopefully this will help other owners there receive the same "courtesy."


----------



## CaboTimeshare999 (Sep 9, 2016)

*I find it funny they call it a courtesy*



Karen G said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Hopefully this will help other owners there receive the same "courtesy."



It's very highly likely that they have no recourse in enforcing it. They are dealing with a lot of old contracts - mine is from 2006 or so, as it was being constructed. I am debating whether to call them back. It's always a highlight of the day to deal with GBS...not...


----------



## Marva Swick (May 2, 2017)

CaboTimeshare999 said:


> *GBS may be changing their tune*
> 
> My latest message from GBS stated that it was OPTIONAL and that they hoped I would participate in the special assessment (or whatever they called it) and there is a bonus week with priority booking (whatever that means) if I did pay it. They probably got a lot of push back and threats for the assessment - the contracts are likely not enforceable - if you read it it's all kind of ridiculous. Anyhoo, it seems it's optional and there won't be repercussions for not paying.
> 
> Has anyone heard anything the same or different?



Wow optional. Glad to hear. We are in the same boat with Casa Dorada. Received bill. Made numerous calls regarding "special assessment". We also caught them on the drastic increase of annual fees. Sent them the index history and challenged them on the construct stating an increase of no more than 3%. We paid the assessment with a fight. Now we all need to fight against our annual increase to stop them.


----------



## Marva Swick (May 2, 2017)

http://www.usinflationcalculator.co...and-annual-percent-changes-from-1913-to-2008/


----------



## Dalownerx3 (May 8, 2017)

I just received a phone call from GBS about this special assessment.  Luckily I was on my laptop at the time and pulled up this thread.   Since I'm an even-year owner, I asked what happens with biennial owners.    The person on the phone didn't give a satisfactory answer about the even/odd owners wind up paying double for the same week.   He wanted me to pay on the phone.   I wound up asking him send me details to my email account.  The weird part is that email listed September 30, 2016 as the deadline.  

So now that the deadline is long past, now what?


----------



## Marva Swick (May 8, 2017)

Someone on this blog was also talking to them back then and she told them she can't afford to pay it and didn't. As far as Inknow nothing happened and she heard nothing.


----------



## Dalownerx3 (May 12, 2017)

Ugh.  I just got another call from GBS about paying the special assessment fee.  This time the deadline is September 2017 not September 2016 as per the email they forwarded me when they called me earlier this week.

This time I mentioned at a "friend" who was also an owner was told the fee was optional.  The operator said the assessment is only for Medano Beach.  I told him that my "friend" was the owner at Medano beach.  The operator didn't have an answer for that.

I then asked what would happen if I don't pay by the new deadline since nothing happened when the past deadline expired.  He said that he didn't know.  I told him to call me back once he finds out because I won't pay until then.  He then thanked me for my time and hung up.  At least these folks are polite unlike that guy called from Microsoft Security warning me my computer was at risk and I needed to run this special program.  That guy was quite rude after I wasted 20 minutes of his time but I digress.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 12, 2017)

well this is certainly an all new low...but if its gone on this long they must be having some success in convincing owners its not optional


----------



## Maple_Leaf (May 19, 2017)

Hey look on the bright side.  At least when the Mexicans levy a special assessment they give you a bonus week in return.  Canadians would charge an assessment and give you bupkis.


----------



## Martha83 (Jul 21, 2017)

Last year I called thinking I had to pay it, but was told that it was optional.  I, of course, said I was not interested as I do not need another week.  They have strted calling again...guessing that is what they want again.


----------



## ANPK (Jul 22, 2017)

I was told that we can bank the bonus week we get with the assessment through interval.  Has anyone had success with this yet?  I am skeptical to pay and then not be able to bank it as I can not use the bonus week before it expires


----------



## aleacim (Jul 29, 2017)

Wait, they told you the special assessment has been waived?! They're still calling me! I've been ignoring the calls after talking to somebody that the special assessment is NOT mandatory. I happen to pick up the call this morning and when i mentioned that that is what I was told, now they're saying it is mandatory and it's in the contract. I refuse to pay and said that I'm experiencing financial hardship. I was looking here in the internet of what other members think and that's how I came across this forum.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 29, 2017)

Several years ago RVC did something similar. But their Head Office was in Texas. I think one of their main problems was they hate to do the day to day management and maintenance. (This was very obvious when WYN took over Management of a number of RVC Properties and bought parts of those Resorts. Park City - WYN bought 10 of the Condos and out them in the WM. We stayed at Park City in a WM Unit abou a year after this all happened. The Head Maintenance Guy told us the WM Units had all been refinished and were in a lot better shape that the RVC Units. Also a lot of the common areas were still in need of major maintenance such as Iron Fence Supports rusted out and spa need a complete redo. There was also a side deal in which RIC sold some Prime Real Estate to WIN. The current location of WYN Park City.) So this was normally contracted out. RVC had a falling out with whomever had the Contract and there was a lot of maintenance that was not done. So the "Special Fee." Those that paid got the Bonus week. Those that did not had their Accounts suspended. Then the Law Suit was filed in the USA. The end Result was the Attorneys made a bunch of money, the Accounts were unsuspended and those owners got a Bonus week. Those that had paid got an additional Bonus week or Two.


----------



## Mr Hawkeye (Aug 1, 2017)

We had an existing reservation(Nov 2017) at Casa Dorado Medano beach before they came out with the assessment.  We bought our odd-year week when the resort was under construction.The calls have been non-stop regarding paying the assessment.  However, when I went to the resort website it appears that they are renting one bedroom suites for $384/night to the general public.  So why should I pay for upgrading the place for the general public to use.  Looking at these posts and given their marketing of the resort I don't think they can force me to pay.


----------



## Dalownerx3 (Sep 10, 2018)

Just got another email saying I haven't paid my special assessment.  Looks like they are tightening the screws.
Are there anybody out there who haven't paid yet?  



> Dear Member,
> 
> This message is to inform you that the deadline to pay the Special Assessment fee is September 30, 2018. Our records indicate that you have not yet paid the Special Assessment and claimed your additional bonus week. Please keep in mind that you will not be able to book reservations from this account until the Special Assessment is paid.
> 
> ...


----------



## UpsetCasaDoradaOwner (Nov 7, 2018)

I have never paid the Casa Dorada special assessment since there is no provision in the contract about it. Today I tried to book my timeshare and they refused to make my reservation. I think it is time for a class action lawsuit against them.


----------



## Mika (Feb 18, 2019)

When did they say that it has been waived? They still want me to pay it. They froze my week use, they won't even let me deposit it to Interval to be used elsewhere, unless I pay the special assessment fee for 2016.


----------



## aleacim (Jul 6, 2019)

UpsetCasaDoradaOwner said:


> I have never paid the Casa Dorada special assessment since there is no provision in the contract about it. Today I tried to book my timeshare and they refused to make my reservation. I think it is time for a class action lawsuit against them.



May I please know what latest action (or lack thereof) you've done?  So why pay the annual maintenance fee, if they froze your account anyway?


----------

